# My 2014 Specialized CruX Expert Red Disc



## cujarrett (Aug 18, 2013)

I have an update with pictures, thoughts, and weights on my 2014 Specialized Crux over on blog. Take a look!

www.CyclesInLife.com


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful. Makes me jealous.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Man, that does look nice! Light and disc-equipped... I'm jealous too!


----------



## REYES (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely a sexy ass bicycle! Let me know if you take it through Cross Vegas so I can test ride it.:thumbsup:


----------

